
OctoLinker: a browser extension for GitHub - feross
https://octolinker.now.sh
======
saagarjha
The GitHub page
([https://github.com/OctoLinker/OctoLinker](https://github.com/OctoLinker/OctoLinker))
says there’s a Firefox extension but this website doesn’t mention it at all,
strangely (I just see an install link for Chrome). Am I missing something?

~~~
kekebo
There's a text link all the way to the bottom to the 'Mozilla Addon Store' but
I agree that it's confusing that the big install button only mentions Chrome
(despite browsing with Firefox).

edit: At the bottom of
[https://octolinker.now.sh/](https://octolinker.now.sh/) that is. On Github
there's a similar text link + clickable Firefox icon in the 'Install' section.

------
Joe8Bit
My assumption is this'll be available on Github natively as a next step after
their new jump to definition[0]. Seems super useful until then though!

[0]: [https://help.github.com/en/articles/navigating-code-on-
githu...](https://help.github.com/en/articles/navigating-code-on-github)

------
leshow
I've been using "module linker" which also has a firefox version, and I
believe supports more languages. [https://github.com/fiatjaf/module-
linker](https://github.com/fiatjaf/module-linker)

------
craigds
I was browsing a Ruby file today and clicked a variable name and github showed
me where that variable was used elsewhere in the project. It was pretty cool.

I have to assume that's coming to other languages soon, in github itself.
Looking forward to Python getting it

~~~
sisk
That’s “jump to definition” announced just the other day and rolling out to
some public repos for now.

[https://github.blog/changelog/2019-06-11-jump-to-
definition-...](https://github.blog/changelog/2019-06-11-jump-to-definition-
in-public-repositories)

------
DigitalVerse
Such a great idea. Glad to hear GitHub itself is working on this problem, but
OctoLinker fills a gap for sure. Just need Scala support now for it to be
really useful...

~~~
stefanbuck
Please raise a feature request along with some examples or even better with
some fixture. It's really easy to add those fixtures files see
[https://github.com/OctoLinker/OctoLinker/tree/master/e2e](https://github.com/OctoLinker/OctoLinker/tree/master/e2e)

------
albertgoeswoof
Neat. I wonder how far we will take browsing source code on the web?

I mostly read source code on github now, because it’s much more convenient
than cloning a repo locally. But I’m definitely missing out on certain
features (eg what octolinker is implementing or diffing two files), which are
trivial in vscode or vim

~~~
x3ro
Fascinating, I have mostly the opposite experience: I get annoyed quickly when
browsing code on GitHub because I can't properly search through code (which I
do a lot when reading a new codebase) and then clone..

------
gtirloni
Very nice. This would be a nice improvement to GitHub itself, I think they
should consider it.

------
tthisk
I believe Github is working on similar features at the moment. They have been
open-sourcing a lot of parser technology recently.

------
dandigangi
2 awesome tools in one day! Thank you for sharing. 10/10 will use.

------
ogirginc
It's really sad that we can't use all these amazing extensions with Safari. I
wish Apple reconsider their decision.

------
sansnomme
How does the landing page work (specifically the clickable demo)? iframes? (I
am on mobile, can't inspect element)

~~~
stefanbuck
The source code of the demo is available here
[https://octolinker.com/OctoLinker/live-
demo/blob/master/inde...](https://octolinker.com/OctoLinker/live-
demo/blob/master/index.js)

------
savolai
C++ and PHP please. :)

